# Anyone still using their AE-1 manual camera?



## Smokum (May 11, 2013)

I have an old Canon AE-1 that I absolutely love. I haven't used it in probably 10 years, and I kind of hate that it's not digital and all, but none the less, it took the best pictures I've ever taken. I am wondering if it's worth the hassle of finding someone that can still repair the old manual cameras, as a few things no longer work properly on it. It needs a new battery, and I'm sure that's why the advance lever isn't working, along with a few other things that may or may not be battery related. I just want a quick once over done and any repairs done so I can start using it again. I also know that most stores don't even sell film any longer, I assume I would have to find a specialty photography shop (or maybe buy online?) to get the film, anyone know of any in the Twin Cities area, or Duluth, MN area?

So basically I'm trying to find out if its worth getting fixed. What are film/developing prices generally? And if anyone here still uses them?

Thanks!!


----------



## kpsmithuk (May 13, 2013)

I use my av-1 constantly it still gives me great results and joy, now also needs a good clean. Plenty of shops that can service and sell film and lenses in Maidstone we have an awesome place in pudding lane. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2013)

I have mine that I am using to hold down some paperwork on my desk.


----------



## TCampbell (May 13, 2013)

I still have my original AE-1 ... I haven't used it in probably a good 10 years, but mine still works.  

The battery has to work or it can't activate the shutter (the shutter button is electronic - not mechanical).  And of course if you can't take a shot because the shutter wont fire then you can't advance to the next frame.

The camera takes a 6v "silver oxide" (what you'll read in the manual) battery, but use a 6v Lithium battery (we've had a few years to advance battery technology since this camera was released in 1976).  I use a Duracell 28L (2CR11108) in mine and it works great.

I can't recommend a repair shop as I'm not in Minnesota (I do know of a place around here where all the pros send their cameras and lenses for repair, but that's little help to you since I'm in Detroit.)


----------



## Smokum (May 13, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'm sure that the battery is the culprit for most of the issues I want to resolve, and I no longer have a manual for this camera, so knowing what kind to get is very helpful. I suppose I could find a manual online somewhere to help with troubleshooting.

I will just have to search for a shop that can do what I want, they seem to be hit and miss. 

Again, thank you


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2013)

In my part of the USA, clean, cased, used AE-1's turn up at Goodwill with pretty good frequency, selling for $19.95 with the 50mm lens. Plenty of AE-1 owners are dying now, and their camera stuff is being funneled to Goodwill with regularity, along with old Minolta film stuff. I would not pay to have an AE-1 repaired, but instead just locate a different camera.


----------



## TCampbell (May 13, 2013)

Smokum said:


> Thank you very much! I'm sure that the battery is the culprit for most of the issues I want to resolve, and I no longer have a manual for this camera, so knowing what kind to get is very helpful. I suppose I could find a manual online somewhere to help with troubleshooting.
> 
> I will just have to search for a shop that can do what I want, they seem to be hit and miss.
> 
> Again, thank you



You can find a manual online.  There are LOTS of old camera manuals which have been scanned in and are available as PDF documents.  Just Google a term such as "Canon AE-1 manual".


----------



## TCampbell (May 13, 2013)

Derrel said:


> In my part of the USA, clean, cased, used AE-1's turn up at Goodwill with pretty good frequency, selling for $19.95 with the 50mm lens. Plenty of AE-1 owners are dying now, and their camera stuff is being funneled to Goodwill with regularity, along with old Minolta film stuff. I would not pay to have an AE-1 repaired, but instead just locate a different camera.



Thanks.... thanks for making me feel so.... young.

<adds Derrel to @#$@#$ list>


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 13, 2013)

I'm with you on that Tim! I have a Canon F1, the AE 1 is too 'high tech' for me - it takes batteries for more than just the meter. 

My first camera was a Ricoh that I dragged around everywhere for years and even though it's seen better days (its last lens first dive at a hockey rink between a seat and a hard place just about did it in) but I'll probably tinker with it myself or maybe get it repaired someday - it's not worth anything but it's worth something to me. 

You could try Freestyle Photographic Supplies - Traditional Black & White Film, Paper, Chemicals, Holgas and ULF for batteries (and film etc.). If you want to experiment with expired film (cheapish) you could try Lomography Shop or you might want to check out Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide . 

I've started sending film out as there are fewer options where I live, The Darkroom in San Francisco has a flat rate of $10/roll for developing/scanning with other options for prints etc. and there are others like Dwayne's in Kansas, Blue Moon in Oregon. 

I think KEH in the Atlanta area does repair as well as buying and selling used camera gear; I've done well buying from them and they seem to have a good reputation.

You can find copies of manuals on a website by Mike Butkus, if users like they can make a contribution for the cost of the copy -  http://www.butkus.org/chinon/


----------



## Moby (May 19, 2013)

I still have mine. I wonder if it still works.
I've got to go try it out now.


----------

